# Seasickness preventative



## jeeper50 (May 6, 2021)

Going for red snapper this year and wonder what y'all are using to prevent seasickness? Just don't want to ruin my trip


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2021)

jeeper50 said:


> Going for red snapper this year and wonder what y'all are using to prevent seasickness? Just don't want to ruin my trip


Never had it.

Seen plenty of people take Dramamine over the years.


----------



## oops1 (May 6, 2021)

I don’t get it but some friends take a prescription pill that works. May be worth looking into


----------



## slow motion (May 6, 2021)

As already stated some people take Dramamine. Haven't so can't comment on how effective. Staying hydrated helps to prevent it. If you start to feel queasy look at and focus on the horizon. Sounds strange but your perspective of the horizon is stable and unmoving and it can help you get your equilibrium back.


----------



## swamp10 (May 6, 2021)

Get the patch that goes behind your ear.
It works


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 6, 2021)

Bonine always worked for me.


----------



## jimboc (May 6, 2021)

Scopolamine is the best.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 6, 2021)

I fish next to the sick people.

Extra chum never hurts.


----------



## menhadenman (May 6, 2021)

I go out in rough waters every year and the guys that get the sickest do best with the patch near as I can tell. I think you put it on the night before.


----------



## plumber_1969 (May 6, 2021)

menhadenman said:


> I go out in rough waters every year and the guys that get the sickest do best with the patch near as I can tell. I think you put it on the night before.



This goes as well for dramamine. Take it the night before and get it in your system. Then take 1/2  a pill in the morning.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2021)

Just start drinking before the boat goes out and you'll be moving with the boat by the time you hit the ocean.


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (May 6, 2021)

Sixteen years fishing offshore out of the Big Bend, and I've been blessed never to get seasick.  

That shared, I take friends out regularly and some have been prone to getting seasick with even the slightest swells.   

Most take Dramamine or Bonine if they're already aware they're prone to getting seasick, but for those who learn once we're already out I preach the same point about keeping their eye out on the horizon AND I also keep a bag of candied ginger/ginger chews/hard ginger candy on the boat and the ginger has saved the day more than once... though I'd add when folks reach the point of dry-heaves my experience is that only the shore or REALLY calm inshore waters bring them much relief.

Semi-related story... greenest I've felt from motion sickness was when I was at USMC Tank School and we had to be in tank simulators for long stretches before being allowed to operate the real tanks.  They warned us that we'd all likely feel green at some point due to imperceptibly slight variations between movements of the simulator versus what we were seeing on the screen.   They weren't joking. Thankfully I never got to the point of hurling inside the simulators, though a few hardheaded Marine buds DID push staying in them too long and got chewed out for it.


----------



## Ray357 (May 6, 2021)

The patch works great. When I did a lot of diving and fishing in the Caribbean, I observed that smoking the green stuff with the high levels of THC instantly cures the sea sickness.
I only been sea sick once. We were 6 hours offshore from Myrtle beach and got in storm. Captain and first mate were sick as dogs. Miserable. Death would have been an improvement.


----------



## acurasquirrel (May 6, 2021)

I’ve been seasick once that I can remember. Since then I take a drowsy Dramamine the night before and Bonine in the morning. That and a decent breakfast. Haven’t had it since. Could tell you if the one time I had it was a fluke or are the drugs working. For me I don’t want to risk getting sick and ruining the trip so I take the drugs. No harm no foul and the drowsy Dramamine makes sure I get a good nights rest.


----------



## smonk (May 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just start drinking before the boat goes out and you'll be moving with the boat by the time you hit the ocean.


works every time


----------



## MudDucker (May 6, 2021)

jimboc said:


> Scopolamine is the best.



That is what is in most patches.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (May 6, 2021)

jeeper50 said:


> Going for red snapper this year and wonder what y'all are using to prevent seasickness? Just don't want to ruin my trip


Drop a hit of acid and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Redbow (May 6, 2021)

Never been seasick and been out there many times in the past. I always watched what I ate before going to sea. And yeah, I took bananas out with me and if anyone had a problem with that on my boat they could stay on the dock and wait for the rest of us to come back later in the day. Bananas always had a way of settling my stomach while on the Ocean.


----------



## Evergreen (May 6, 2021)

First time I went out, 4-6s, was over paranoid about getting sick, took a dramamine the night before half in the morning, one of the worst feelings I've ever had, felt and looked rough, one buddy said take another, another buddy said take another later, pretty sure if I wouldn't have taken anything I would have been just fine, popping those jokers like m&ms and paid the price for it. It was a couple days before I evened out. I'd rather just get sick and let nature take its course than ever take that stuff again, granted I know I didn't take it the correct way but we don't have to worry about that being an issue ever again because I aint taking it lol


----------



## Ihunt (May 6, 2021)

Redbow said:


> Never been seasick and been out there many times in the past. I always watched what I ate before going to sea. And yeah, I took bananas out with me and if anyone had a problem with that on my boat they could stay on the dock and wait for the rest of us to come back later in the day. Bananas always had a way of settling my stomach while on the Ocean.



Same here. Thankfully, I don’t get sea sick and I do love bananas. I fished for a few years before someone asked me about it. At the time, I had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## mlbowfin (May 6, 2021)

I got a prescription for 4 patches and only paid 24.00 for all 4 using the good rx app, in the past those same 4 patches were 24.00 for each one..


----------



## dawgwatch (May 6, 2021)

Like several others stated, I take a dramamine the night before and one when I get up and head to the marina. I am prone to sea sickness, but I have never had a problem after taking the dramamine. We were on a party boat in destin about 5 years ago with terrible conditions and out of the 30+ on the boat me and about 5 more were the only ones able to fish.


----------



## ryanh487 (May 6, 2021)

Take dramamine before you get on the boat.  Once you get sick,  you're not stopping it.


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 6, 2021)

Bigbendgyrene said:


> Sixteen years fishing offshore out of the Big Bend, and I've been blessed never to get seasick.
> 
> That shared, I take friends out regularly and some have been prone to getting seasick with even the slightest swells.
> 
> Most take Dramamine or Bonine if they're already aware they're prone to getting seasick, but for those who learn once we're already out I preach the same point about keeping their eye out on the horizon AND I also keep a bag of candied ginger/ginger chews/hard ginger candy on the boat and the ginger has saved the day more than once... though I'd add when folks reach the point of dry-heaves my experience is that only the shore or REALLY calm inshore waters bring them much relief.



Mythbusters did an episode (43) that tested the effects of non-medication on motion sickness. Jamie was not fazed by the motion sickness, but Adam and Grant would get sick EXCEPT for when they used ginger pills.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 6, 2021)

Another vote for dramamine the night before and a lot of Gatorade to pre-hydrate, then another dram in the morning.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 6, 2021)

I know one thing that DOESNT help prevent sea sickness is drinking Jack Daniels until about 4 am and then eating 2 nasty Egg McMuffins before getting on the boat to go offshore.
So dont do that.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (May 6, 2021)

Scopolamine or Dramamine the night before, drink lots of water, don't sit inside the cabin, and stay hydrated.  Avoid the diesel fumes of the exhaust.  I never get sick, but the people that do typically sleep in the cabin at some point.  Also the Scopolamine will make you tired, some cut the patch in half with scissors...

BTW if you ever get a chance to fish a center console instead of a standard twin diesel sport fisher you'll enjoy it more...at least I do...


----------



## bilgerat (May 6, 2021)

Funny story, Years ago A friend and I took scuba classes and went to Key largo for our open water certification. the morn of the dive we went to a greasy spoon breakfast joint and pigged out on eggs, bacon , sausages and some kind of  hash stuff made from potatoes and cheese,  When we got to the dive spot above a shallow reef and tied up to the buoy My buddy started gettin seasick. The dive instructor told him to get it the water and go down a few feet and he would feel better. Well he jumped in and before he could go down he barfed up all that breakfast. Almost instantly thousands of little reef fish swarmed around him in a feeding frenzy!!! He thought it was cool until a 5 foot black tip reef shark came to investigate the fish swarm!! Ive never see a short fat guy come out of the water and back onto a boat as fast as he did that day. It was one of the most amazing things Ive ever witnessed. 
Me, I work on boats on lake lanier every day so I never get seasick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2021)

Never eat hotdogs the night before, they're heck coming out your nose the next day.

Weed, lottsa weed.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (May 6, 2021)

You need to take Dramamine the night before it also will make you drowsy all day so I don’t  take it but don’t get sea sick anyways


----------



## Evergreen (May 6, 2021)

Probably didn't help that 1, I never puked, 2, quit drinking about 3 a.m. and started back about 630 a.m. buddy said you want some coffee ppttssshh nah I'm good, dang sure ate those words...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 7, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Bonine always worked for me.



This, works well.


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 7, 2021)

Meclazine is the drug in Bonine.  And you can get it over the counter from the pharmacist for 1/4 the price of Bonine.


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (May 7, 2021)

Another really practical tip that seems like it would be obvious to folks prone to getting seasick, but weirdly often isn't...  try and stay in the stern of the boat versus the bow when running directly into waves or when anchored as the bow lifts and drops significantly more than the stern.

My experience is the same folks who seem to get excited at "rodeo riding" the bow when first headed out are the ones green shortly thereafter.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 7, 2021)

Bigbendgyrene said:


> Another really practical tip that seems like it would be obvious to folks prone to getting seasick, but weirdly often isn't...  try and stay in the stern of the boat versus the bow when running directly into waves or when anchored as the bow lifts and drops significantly more than the stern.
> 
> My experience is the same folks who seem to get excited at "rodeo riding" the bow when first headed out are the ones green shortly thereafter.



It only gets me when anchored or trolling slow. Wind in my hair seems to stave it off. Also heat will bring it on for me. An ice cold rag out of the bottom of a cooler over the head and neck will work wonders if the meds didn't work or got puked up. And, for me, dehydration will also start a chain reaction. I always pound a gatorade the night before and another one when I wake up. 

And this may be in bad taste, but I have never ever gotten seasick while drinking beer on the boat. Now, being dehydrated and hungover from the night before is another story, that absolutely will bring it on. But getting on the boat fully hydrated and then sipping cold ones, for me, will keep it from coming on.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (May 7, 2021)

I can fish the rivers and creeks all day fishing, get me offshore and I'll be chumming in no time. Wife and took a cruise for our honeymoon and I stayed sick or drunk the entire time...someone jokingly (i think) said to start drinking...that does work lol. One of the folks on the cruise told us about the patches and I have never went out without them and never been sick again. Someone told me they're covered by insurance if you tell the Dr you need them to prevent motion sickness driving to work...just FYI


----------



## Doboy Dawg (May 7, 2021)

Just show up with a six pack of Bananas, that’ll usually cure seasickness.


----------



## jcbcpa (May 8, 2021)

My X-wifes Dad always insisted that I go out with him when we would visit them. I probably went with him no less than 25 times. His words.. "just keep going, you'll finally get used to it". Nope, never did. I've tried patches, Dramamine, ginger, wrist bands and probably some other stuff I can't remember. I've gone on an empty stomach, full stomach, sober, and drunk. I've even gone on slick calm days. I just can't go offshore.


----------



## Warrencounty (May 8, 2021)

I don’t get it while fishing but there’s several over the counter meds.


----------



## brian lancaster (May 11, 2021)

Couple sausage biscuits help me


----------



## GTMODawg (May 24, 2021)

jeeper50 said:


> Going for red snapper this year and wonder what y'all are using to prevent seasickness? Just don't want to ruin my trip




My wife gets it BAD and swears by a rubber bracelet, I think marketed by dramamine.  I have never seen her remotely green around the gill with one of them on but I have seen her do some serious chumming without it.  I am too focused on fishing to notice motion....whether I am DIYing it or on a charter I am on the deck doing something and I have never been motion sick.....except for one time on a gamblig cruise in Government Pass and we hadn't gotten into international water yet so nothing was going on but drinking and waiting.  It passed pretty quick but it was about to get ugly.....


----------



## GTMODawg (May 24, 2021)

Redbow said:


> Never been seasick and been out there many times in the past. I always watched what I ate before going to sea. And yeah, I took bananas out with me and if anyone had a problem with that on my boat they could stay on the dock and wait for the rest of us to come back later in the day. Bananas always had a way of settling my stomach while on the Ocean.





I think all offshore boats ought to have banannas on them...except for the one I am on!!!!  

I had the opportunity to work for a shipping company as a super cargo in the Carribbean for 3 years (great side hustle!) and nearly every barge pushed or towed down from the east coast of the US had bannanas on it either going to the US or coming from the US to military bases in the region....and every one of those tugs had baits out the entire trip and caught all manner of fish....dolphin by the truck loads, kings, wahoo and blackfin aplenty....and the occasional swordfish and marlin.  I asked one of the deck hands out of Jacksonville about this once and he replied "ain't it the truth...just imagine how many fish we'd catch if it weren't for them banannas"....sailors or a fickle lot LOL....


----------



## GTMODawg (May 24, 2021)

brian lancaster said:


> Couple sausage biscuits help me




Chased down by at least 2 if not 3 bloody marys of a morning.....


----------



## Hunter/Mason (May 25, 2021)

Best advice I can give you is get in and float with it for a minute. I’ll pull off the spot we’ve been fishing about a 1/2 mile or so. And whoever is sick get in while holding the ladder. Soon as they get in there cured. I’ve done this for years for people on my boat. I’ve never been sick on a boat myself. I only get so many days to fish I’m not coming back for someone that get sea sick. I’ve done it with kids and grown folks. It works. Most people don’t want to get in and I’m not saying dive in offshore but a quick dip while holding the boat. It’s instant relief for them.


----------



## LowerAl (Jun 7, 2021)

I get sick on a occasion, but just rawhide it. Last year was brutal in the old and young alike. Looked into the www.Reliefband.com  seems pricey good reviews


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 9, 2021)

I haven't ever been sick to the point of puking but when it's rough I drink a few beers on the way out. It's the only way a few of my friends will go without getting sick. Get in the water as Hunter/Mason said above if you do get sick.


----------

